# [Suche] H05V K



## Diablo (25 Dezember 2019)

*[S] kleinst Menge H05V K für Übungsgestell*

Moin Moin,


Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.


Ich suche h05vk in dbl und dbl/weiß für mein SPS Lerngestell 


In kleinstmengen.


20m 0,5mm2 in dbl/weiß 


15m 1,5mm2 in dbl und dbl/weiß


Und 15m in 2,5mm2 in dbl und dbl/weiß 


Kann da jemand aushelfen?


Besten Dank


----------



## nullkommanix (25 Dezember 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend,
das kannst Du z.b.bei Reichelt bestellen in 10,25,50 m Abschnitten.
Allerdings hört HO5 Vk XXX  bei einem Querschnitt von 1mm2 auf.
Ab 1mm2 wird es H07 VK.


----------



## Diablo (25 Dezember 2019)

Leider kein Dunkelblau weiß . Trotzdem Dankeschön


----------



## nullkommanix (25 Dezember 2019)

Wie schnell brauchst Du das Kabel?
Muss es wirklich 1,5mm2 und 2,5 mm2 sein?


----------



## Diablo (25 Dezember 2019)

Hat noch eine Woche Zeit.

auf 1,5 kann ich verzichten. 2,5mm2 benötige ich.

viele Grüße


----------



## Diablo (25 Dezember 2019)

Von den 2,5mm2 dann gerne 20m je farbe


----------



## nullkommanix (25 Dezember 2019)

Ok,ich selber bin zur Zeit OUT OF ORDER.Arbeite im HO

Rufe morgen meinen Kollegen an, ob er am 27. mal nachsehen kann was wir für Dich tun können.


----------



## Diablo (25 Dezember 2019)

Dankeschön


----------



## Diablo (5 Januar 2020)

Ich Suche immernoch. 

viele Grüße


----------

